# What handgun does everyone have for SHTF SITUATIONS



## teufelhundest (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm ready to buy a new handgun. Looking at Springfield armory xd 9 mm. Or glock 9mm. What's everyone else have? And opinions


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I wouldnt say that I have any guns. I would say that you need to give a lot more information on how you see your SHTF gun being used before folks could recommend one.

Questions like:
Concealed or not?
If concealed, where?

I am no expert so I am sure there are other valid questions but the answers to those questions would help me decide on caliber and size anyway. Both Glock and Springfield have CC options. Ill have to watch the thread to see what others have to say.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Are you asking what ONE pistol. Nobody has just one. A Glock with a few of those 30 round magazines is a place to start.
Or on a more practical note either of the two listed would be fine or most any name-brand full-size 9 m/m. It is more about what you like not what I or someone else likes. If you are going to have only one my only suggestion would be to stay with a full size not a compact.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Shoot both before you decide. 
I can't stand the shape of a GLOCK, they just don't fit my hand and they do not inspire confidence at all. My brother, on the other hand, cant get comfortable holding anything else. 

On the other hand, I keep hearing horror stories about the transfer bar in the XD. 
The transfer bar can be replaced; it's a little harder to change the shape of a GLOCK.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Are you asking what ONE pistol. Nobody has just one.


I don't care who you are, that's funny:lolsmash: 
I have three, wife has two, kids have one each,,, Best thing to do is find a gun shop with an a range that will let you try them out first... I love my 686 Smith and Wesson 357(revolver)

Good luck:2thumb:
he said one...


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

We have a saying around here. 
Beware the man who only has one gun. He probably knows how to use it.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"Beware the man who only has one gun."

Because he is likely to have one or two hideout guns also


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

what ever feels best in your hand AND YOU SHOOT ACCURATELY.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Operational Analysis will show:

If you are in a true SHTF situation concealed is no longer a need, since everyone who leaves his house in an environment replete with looters or other major threats, will carry openly just to cross the street.

In that case, it needs to be somehting robust/reliable so you dont have to load yourself with multiple guns when you must conserve your agility and it must also be accurate to conserve dwindling ammo resources.

A revolver.

A near indestructible and accurate GP100 is my choice.
(actually I own more than 1 but would carry only one of course)


----------



## teufelhundest (Jun 15, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> I wouldnt say that I have any guns. I would say that you need to give a lot more information on how you see your SHTF gun being used before folks could recommend one.
> 
> Questions like:
> Concealed or not?
> ...


The question is pretty clear. Any SHTF situation is unpredictable so the scope of my question was meant to be broad. I wanted to know what people currently have. Everyone, I'm sure, has different ideas when they see a SHTF situation unfolds. My idea is that a 9MM is my best option. The most readily available ammo, highly versatile, dependable. I'm not necessarily concerned with concealment although it's an added benefit. Again I'm not necessarily looking for "advice" as much as I'm looking to see what everyone else has ready for a SHTF situation. I did not say this is my first firearm. I am a Marine veteran, and have many big firearms that go boom. But I am getting ready to purchase my first handgun for the sole purpose of adding it to my BOG.


----------



## teufelhundest (Jun 15, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Operational Analysis will show:
> 
> If you are in a true SHTF situation concealed is no longer a need, since everyone who leaves his house in an environment replete with looters or other major threats, will carry openly just to cross the street.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Exactly a response I was looking for. Insight, your choice, and reasoning. Nice. I agree with you on the concealment piece.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Glocks have a reputation of always going boom when you pull the bang stick. XDM9 is a nice set up, and comes with a holster and two magazines.

For a pure conceal carry, I'm really liking the looks of the S&W Shield, but still haven't shot one, and it is limited in the number of rounds.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

teufelhundest said:


> The question is pretty clear. Any SHTF situation is unpredictable so the scope of my question was meant to be broad. I wanted to know what people currently have. Everyone, I'm sure, has different ideas when they see a SHTF situation unfolds. My idea is that a 9MM is my best option. The most readily available ammo, highly versatile, dependable. I'm not necessarily concerned with concealment although it's an added benefit. Again I'm not necessarily looking for "advice" as much as I'm looking to see what everyone else has ready for a SHTF situation. I did not say this is my first firearm. I am a Marine veteran, and have many big firearms that go boom. But I am getting ready to purchase my first handgun for the sole purpose of adding it to my BOG.


OK, :surrender: Sorry for us having a little fun, you will find out, we have fun with some post..
We have several 9mm, my son has a Tarus 24/7 model full size (I like it), daughter has a Bersa (it'skinda compact, it's ok),and recently baught a aimpoint(lead sled, run out of bullets just throw it, but it was extremely cheap). 
If money is no problem I like the Glock (no safety) point n shoot... I always look for weapons that I can conceal, I do not want anyone knowing that I am packing, even in a shtf situation... You can find good use Glocks...

Good luck :wave:
ps:let us know what you do, might help someone else out...


----------



## urbanprepping (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the xd 9mm great gun it's kick is very small. Compared to the glocks. ( which I have owned). Very nice weapon I now 3 xd.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

teufelhundest said:


> I'm ready to buy a new handgun. Looking at Springfield armory xd 9 mm. Or glock 9mm. What's everyone else have? And opinions


My assumption is that you are talking about something for a suddenly developing SHTF situation. I prefer to carry my Colt 1911 but the reality is that most of the time I carry a Ruger LCR .357 simply because of the size.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I only have one teeny tiny little gun.... its called the noisy cricket!!


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

I've gone through lots of stuff out there, I have a glock17, Beretta 96 and Kimber custom and I highly recommend all three for any handgun situation.
The XDM I'm sure is a great gun but I just preferred the glock.
A lot of what people prefer all depends on their idea of how the gun feels in their hand.
But function is the single most important for me, followed by accuracy, and as one can see I prefer a full size auto.


----------



## tarbender (May 1, 2012)

Walther pps 9mm


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Any reliable, accurate pistol in 9mm or 40 cal is a good bet for ammo resupply concerns. I like the Glock 40 cal but I know a lot of folks dont. Seems to fit my hand like a glove. For a concealed pistol I really like the kahr 40 cal. They make a 9mm as well. Cool little pistols but ammo capacity is not sufficient for a true shtf situation in my opinion. The 357 revolver could also be a good choice. Especially for an extra pistol in your BOB. This is because it will fire 357 and 38 rounds. For ammo scavenger purposes having either a 40cal (my preference) or 9mm on hip with 357 revolver in bag gives you a lot of resupply options. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

hiwall said:


> "Beware the man who only has one gun."
> 
> Because he is likely to have one or two hideout guns also


Good post. I have to agree about there is really no one handgun or long gun really that is the perfect fit all weapon. Now we all have our favorite one for say conceled carry. Mine is my taurus PT 24/7 PRO 9mm. It is just the right size for carry, it has a 18 round mag capacity, and with the criyical defense ammo is pretty hard hitting.

For something quiet I have a walther P22 with a suppresor only thing you hear is the bolt cycling.

For longer range precision shooting I have a matched pair or colt match grade 1911's in .45.

As a back up carry I have a kel tech .380.

Plus a couple others No really favorite they are all tools just depends on which job I need to do.

Same with a long gun I have several from a .22 up including a couple shotguns.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have Mossberg Bantam 500 shotguns. They fire slugs as well as bird shot. That's all I need for home defense. I expect to only use a gun to shoot intruders trying to break into my home. I don't have a thousand yard field that I'll be firing across to hit people. I like shotguns over hand guns because it's a lot easier to put multiple shots into a target accurately. My shotgun holds 5 slugs. That should be enough most of the time.

I know I'm in the minority here but I think it doesn't make any sense to have 15 different handguns with 15 different kinds of ammo. I don't need to have $10,000 spent just on guns and ammo.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm glad to hear praises being sung for the GP100. I'm concluding about two years' research on that firearm and think I need one. 
Anyone know of they sell retention clips to fire 9mm rimless semiauto cartridges from one of these?


----------



## oldwindrow (Jun 25, 2012)

redacted no need to post where illegal activities are promoted


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm glad to hear praises being sung for the GP100. I'm concluding about two years' research on that firearm and think I need one. 
Anyone know of they sell retention clips to fire 9mm rimless semiauto cartridges from one of these?


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Redtail said:


> I'm glad to hear praises being sung for the GP100. I'm concluding about two years' research on that firearm and think I need one.
> Anyone know of they sell retention clips to fire 9mm rimless semiauto cartridges from one of these?


So you want to carry a 6 shot brick with moon clips?
Really?
I say this with all the love in the world because I had one for years so I know!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I an use a speedloader essentially as fast as most can reload a magazine.
Besides most defense situations dont last that long.

Gieven the ultra relibaility of a revolver platform combined with tolerance to bad ammo loads that would stop a pistol from cycling, a GP100 or somehting like it, is an ideal SHTF carry piece.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueZ said:


> I an use a speedloader essentially as fast as most can reload a magazine.
> Besides most defense situations dont last that long.
> 
> Gieven the ultra relibaility of a revolver platform combined with tolerance to bad ammo loads that would stop a pistol from cycling, a GP100 or somehting like it, is an ideal SHTF carry piece.


Blue I'm not bashing revolvers, I've owned used and carried as a duty sidearm, but we should take our information from the professionals.
You don't see almost all the military forces in the world carrying revolvers any more, you don't see most police carrying revolvers any more, these are all professionals that carry top notch equipment chosen buy experts in the field, these simiauto pistols are very reliable and lethal.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

truecarnage said:


> Blue I'm not bashing revolvers, I've owned used and carried as a duty sidearm, but we should take our information from the professionals.
> You don't see almost all the military forces in the world carrying revolvers any more, you don't see most police carrying revolvers any more, these are all professionals that carry top notch equipment chosen buy experts in the field, these simiauto pistols are very reliable and lethal.


If the question was what is the best police or military sidearm I would have to concur with you based on the factors you mentioned.

I respectfully disagree because that is exactly what we are not selecting for, but we have many requirements that directly oppose what was selected for in your current pre SHTF police-military example:

BECAUSE they are professionals they exist in a different requirements set than that posed by the original question.

Since they presuppose a functioning logistics system they can carry weapons that are more complex to maintain, and that take LOTS of training time to hit anything with.

Based on my experince ( and I dont think many here will disagree) generally those who shot 200 rds out of a revolver will be more accurate than someone who shot 2000 rds out of a M9 or equivalent.
(that might be a slight exxageration but you get the idea)
military and police organizations have the budget to train to overcome a semi autos accuracy disadvantage. 
We here do not.

Also pre-SHTF professionals presuppose a working logistics system that will supply them with quality Ammo.
In a SHTF situation you may not get that quality Ammo. semtiautos can only take ammo in a narrow load margin but with revolvers it hardly matters .

in a SHTF situation at some point you will likely have to make do with a lot of amateur reloads.
And the need to be able to in a pinch hunt medium game is an additonal SHTF requirement that did not exist for the selection process ypou quoted.

So we are looking at different conditions and therefore a different requirements set than those "experts " selected for.
So what we are trying to do here is determine a requirementrs set based on likely operational environment in SHTF.

Compared ot the examples you mentioned, this distinct environment will beget different carry solutions out of our operational analysis.

I dont know how to explain it any other way.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

deleted by poster


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

teufelhundest said:


> I'm ready to buy a new handgun. Looking at Springfield armory xd 9 mm. Or glock 9mm. What's everyone else have? And opinions


Maintain a small and specialized battery of weapons.I'm a fan of Browning Hi-Power in MOST of its incarnations except that utterly HORRIBLE Chinese thing they copied from Inglis.Its what I choose as a daily carry over my beloved 1911 because I have 20 round mags and can hit with it.

Now for a bug out pistol, I chose a Taurus 101 in 40 cal because of weight and ammo availability locally.

For discreet carry I use a lightly tuned Makarov because it's reliable and I can put your eyes out with it.

Now when I get to camp, the whole thing changes, scoped Ruger super black-hawk for main carry and a snubby Rossi 357 backup.I'm more worried about bears than two legged varmints out there.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Redtail said:


> I'm glad to hear praises being sung for the GP100. I'm concluding about two years' research on that firearm and think I need one.
> Anyone know of they sell retention clips to fire 9mm rimless semiauto cartridges from one of these?


I think you can have it modified to use the [email protected] moon clips.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love my XD Sub Compact 40. I also like my SW Sigma 40. 

But if I were restricted to one handgun for bad times, I’ll have my Ruger Mark III bull barrel. It hides very well. It uses easy to carry ammo. Yes it’s not the power of a 9 or 40 or 357. But I do not feel unprotected with it. I will make better shots past 25 yards than I can with my 40s. Having shot silhouette competition in 22 handgun, accuracy is very good for these handguns. 

The one thing in a SHTF scenario I plan is to NOT to engage any “bad guys” if at all possible. I will stay low and out of sight, out of mind….

JMWAG

Jimmy


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

My hard decision is based on ammo. I stock pile 9mm, so all my hand guns will fire 9mm. I have also made the decision to buy 2 more hand guns and both will use 9mm.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

None, now...we lost all the guns in a canoeing accident..and ammo too!!!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

JayJay said:


> None, now...we lost all the guns in a canoeing accident..and ammo too!!!


Where? Im a great swimmer!


----------



## Griffworks (Apr 12, 2011)

JayJay said:


> None, now...we lost all the guns in a canoeing accident..and ammo too!!!


...? I hope that means that you only had one or two - and that you learned a very valuable lesson from it. Particularly about stowing weapons to the side of the canoe or pistols in a ziploc bag in a sealable airtight backpack or other container.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Griffworks said:


> ...? I hope that means that you only had one or two - and that you learned a very valuable lesson from it. Particularly about stowing weapons to the side of the canoe or pistols in a ziploc bag in a sealable airtight backpack or other container.


Personally I think its a public declaration that "I have no weapons or ammo (to confiscate)"... now that I think about it I think I lost all my weapons and ammo in a damn canoeing accident! That whitewater is ROUGH! :dunno:


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Griffworks said:


> ...? I hope that means that you only had one or two - and that you learned a very valuable lesson from it. Particularly about stowing weapons to the side of the canoe or pistols in a ziploc bag in a sealable airtight backpack or other container.


I think jayjay doesn't want to state he owns guns!! Me, I'm into peace and love so hugs not guns! And if you believe that I have some great ocean front property for your bugout!! Cheap too!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I tried the 1911 platform, enjoyed it... but never fell in love with it. For an even better fit in my hand - and 15 rds instead of 7 or 8 - I *FAR* prefer my CZ-75.

I have have recently picked up an early Taurus PT-92. This is one of the ones built right on the Beretta tooling when Fortas took over. I *love* the darn thing. I bought some old M-9 (military Beretta 92) mags for just a couple bucks each and filed the mag release notch so they fit in my PT-92.

I have been carrying it lately. It is accurate, fits my hand nicely, holds 15 rds and shoots like a dream.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’m pretty happy with my Ruger P89 9mm. It will accept anything that fits in the chamber and I’ve never had a problem with it. 

The CZ52 has some power behind it for a 30cal. That little bullet come out with fire behind it and will go through some thick metal.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I love this thread. I think it depends on location and what you think your primary threats are. I prefer my Ruger Redhawk. It can handle all the new super heavy loads as well as .44 special and stinger shotshells which I love for rabbits, grouse, ptarmigan etc. Revolvers are basically bombproof. Not infallible tho. I also like the Desert Eagle in .44. I don't like multiple calibers so I would also recommend the Henry Big Boy in .44. As much as I would like,I can't prepare for every eventuality. I need to hunt primarily, and hopefully I can avoid the long range shootouts or extended firefights with Mad Max types. If not I'll just have to adapt as best I can. I am extremely proficient with all these weapons and can transition very well between them. Of course that was before I lost all my weapons and ammo in a canoe accident also.:sssh:


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Tweto said:


> My hard decision is based on ammo. I stock pile 9mm, so all my hand guns will fire 9mm. I have also made the decision to buy 2 more hand guns and both will use 9mm.


That makes perfect sense.

Sometimes it is what you started with and then once you are $3000 into an ammo stash that drives the purchase of what guns you will buy.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i don't list any guns that i have -you never know when some government goon is listing what you have to someday come knocking on your door to come get them on some trumped up charge


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

They are always listening and reading! Both my pistols were registered with NC and bought legally before I lost them in a boating accident.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Woody said:


> They are always listening and reading! Both my pistols were registered with NC and bought legally before I lost them in a boating accident.


You too! I hate when that happens


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Aug 3, 2011)

Firearms are like any other tool. Just as I have wrenches in different sizes, so are my firearms - different tools for different jobs.
If I had to narrow handguns down to one or two, one would be a 357 magnum revolver, the other would be a 44 or 45 revolver or autoloader.
My pocket carry is a Charter Arms Bulldog 44 Special. A 9MM may expand, but a 44 won't shrink.


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> I don't care who you are, that's funny:lolsmash:
> I have three, wife has two, kids have one each,,, Best thing to do is find a gun shop with an a range that will let you try them out first... I love my 686 Smith and Wesson 357(revolver)
> 
> Good luck:2thumb:
> he said one...


Good sugestion. We have an indoor range out here where you can rent several different calibers and types of hand guns. if you are a cherry at hand guns this would be the way to go. Shoot several before you decide.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

they are tools indeed. 

It really depends on you. The 357 is a great pistol easy to operate, just point and click, my Grandfather swore by his as his go to pistol. 45 is another great pistol, autos require a little more practice but they too get the job done. pick the pistol that best fits your plan.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

I'd have to agree that .357 revolvers are pretty hard to beat for ammo options, simplicity, and ruggedidity. Like BlueZ said, they do have a way of making you slow down and make each shot count.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

BHP owns you, owns god,owns Beretta 92F.do it for Jesus!
JMB was god's prophet of death, if he didn't design it, forget it.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't be knockin my beretta we'll have to fight. Of course you will have to sign a waiver first.....................................................................


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure what holy herb Magus was smoking tonight, but he is right about the Hi Power. For me it it was a true point and click gun. I hit every time. Unfortunately it was not my point and click gun (long story).....

When hunting I carry a Ruger SP101 (.357 5shot) for hogs.
For everyday predators, I carry a IMI Jericho (9mm 16+1)


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> Personally I think its a public declaration that "I have no weapons or ammo (to confiscate)"... now that I think about it I think I lost all my weapons and ammo in a damn canoeing accident! That whitewater is ROUGH! :dunno:


I want to know where this river is?








I'm a crappy swimmer, but know a couple of divers that will work for a cut


----------



## Huntmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

Walter p22, bersa thunder-plus 380, xd-9, Taurus pt1911, colt python 357


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Glock 21, Ruger P89, and a Taurus 38 as the last line of defense.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Whatever happens to be on me or closest to me at the time.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

2 glock 22s and a S&W 60 as a backup.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

BHP forever.nuff sed.


----------



## SmugWaffle (Mar 26, 2012)

.


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

.357 S&W 686 4" barrel , Ruger SR9
Both are amazing


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

Griff said:


> I'd have to agree that .357 revolvers are pretty hard to beat for ammo options, simplicity, and ruggedidity. Like BlueZ said, they do have a way of making you slow down and make each shot count.


He said, ruggedidity...  
We need to contact Webster.. Uhm , new word for ya!! 
J/K
Peace to all preppers


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

mike_dippert said:


> If I have it my way, also falling into the river will be a:
> 1911 (leaning towards 9mm for ammo consolidation).
> Ruger 22/45.
> *M1 Garand.*Customized Remmington 700 (.308)


Best be careful around that Garand. Mine tore my shirt when it fell overboard and boy did it sink fast!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Huntmaster said:


> Walter p22, bersa thunder-plus 380, xd-9, Taurus pt1911, colt python 357


Similar to my list ...

Walther P22 and a Taurus Judge 6" barrel with CrimsonTrace laser. It is nice having a laser that I can choose to use, or I can still use the sights.


----------

